# New AF Technology Coming in July? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 25, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13576"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13576">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>“D— —– —- AF”

</strong>We’re told the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/05/eos-70d-eos-7d-mark-ii/" target="_blank">“surprise” announcement</a> that we’re told is coming in July is for a new type of autofocus technology. This new AF tech will first appear in the EOS 70D that will be announced soon after.</p>
<p>What exactly the technology is, we don’t know at this time. Although we’re very excited to see if this information is accurate.</p>
<p>More to come….</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## PaulTopol (May 25, 2013)

Better than 1DX?


----------



## JohnnyOntheSpot (May 25, 2013)

Eye-control. That would be sick.


----------



## Sporgon (May 25, 2013)

JohnnyOntheSpot said:


> Eye-control. That would be sick.




It also wouldn't be 'new technology'. Witness the EOS 3.


----------



## Menace (May 25, 2013)

I wonder if this new AF is for video?


----------



## jdramirez (May 25, 2013)

exciting. I wonder if it is hardware or software.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 25, 2013)

maybe just better and really usefull sensor based phase detection?

i know it´s not exactly new... but then this is a very vague rumor.


----------



## lholmes549 (May 25, 2013)

I hope this is a classic Canon announcement and it isn't really "new", just so it will be eye control. I doubt it though.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 25, 2013)

lholmes549 said:


> I hope this is a classic Canon announcement and it isn't really "new", just so it will be eye control. I doubt it though.



D— — — AF

Digital Eye Control AF?


----------



## Sella174 (May 25, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... a new type of autofocus technology.



Genuinely new or just new for Canon?


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 25, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ... a new type of autofocus technology.
> ...



what kind of AF (usefull for a DSLR) has canon not used but other DSLR makers have?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Pellicle mirror.


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sella174 said:
> ...



that´s just a semi-transparent mirror and canon has used that in the 60s for metering and later (look at my name ) for focusing.

but the AF is still phase detection.

not sure if canon would call that a new AF....
but then... sensor based phase detection would not be new either.


----------



## M.ST (May 25, 2013)

Some new AF technologies are in prototypes.

There is a new hybrid AF (a combination of phase and contrast af) and a new AF for video making out for testing.


----------



## pierlux (May 25, 2013)

Mmmh... Could it be some video-related stuff? I'm leaning towards a new kind of contrast detect AF or something to replace (or byside) it, rather than something phase detect AF-related.


----------



## ScottyP (May 25, 2013)

Vague indeed. I would not read "new" to mean revolutionary, game-changing, etc. without a lot more info. Could just be a new arrangement of af points and a make 6 processor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...



You mention DSLRs. Did they have DSLRs in the 60s? :

Canon has no problem calling a tiny incremental change "new". The SL1 has an "all new image sensor" because they expanded the area containing phase AF sensors.


----------



## sanj (May 25, 2013)

If it is good video focus, I AM HAPPY.
If it is overall better focus technology, I AM HAPPY.
If it is a good 'eye focus', I AM HAPPY.

There is all reasons to be happy about this announcement. Unless of course, it is a 'tiny increment' to an existing technology which is not noticeable in everyday shooting.


----------



## eric_ykchan (May 25, 2013)

What is the implication? New things from Canon can have poor performance, just like EOS-M.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 25, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Some new AF technologies are in prototypes.
> 
> There is a new hybrid AF (a combination of phase and contrast af) and a new AF for video making out for testing.



I thought Fuji & Sony are using this AF on their mirrorless


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



nitpicking.... and it´s still phase AF.


----------



## michi (May 25, 2013)

I had a Canon A2e back in the days. The eye-AF worked pretty well. Never understood why they didn't bring it back again. But yeah, that's nothing new, I doubt that's it...


----------



## MartinvH (May 25, 2013)

I am sure the only new thing in AF could be a (again) better video AF mode.

This is where improvements needs to be made (and were made recently) , AF in picture mode is already existing and topnotch so it will not be that for sure


----------



## MartinvH (May 25, 2013)

Funny how I see the most futuristic idea's for a new autofocus here 

You must be joking (or wishfull thinking) since we all know Canon does not come up with very suprising things ever


----------



## tomsop (May 25, 2013)

What makes the most sense is developing new video AF technology. The current implementation is not much better than a drunkard trying to focus at 3a.m. as seen on the SL1 and T4i and later. Canon has introduced a bunch of STM lenses that are not good for anything if the video AF does not work as well. There is no benefit to STM technology if it cannot be implemented well with a decent video AF solution. There is currently not a demanding need for picture AF as there is for video. It makes no sense to introduce a mirrorless camera with the same crappy video AF technology. 

My prediction is that in July this technology will be seen in the new mirrorless camera that is due around that time as well so they can move more of their STM lenses. further reason not to buy a SL1 or Ti5 right now.


----------



## sevvo (May 25, 2013)

D-U-A-L AF... some sort of stereo solution for depth detection?


----------



## Don Haines (May 25, 2013)

sevvo said:


> D-U-A-L AF... some sort of stereo solution for depth detection?



D-U-A-L AF, phase and contrast at the same time?


----------



## Viggo (May 25, 2013)

I heard it's six times faster in the Eos M
Now... wow, can't believe Canon went all MF...


----------



## sandymandy (May 25, 2013)

Guess its something new for liveview/mirrorless cuz such Focussing is really really slow still compared to using the viewfinder


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 25, 2013)

The camera can read your mind remotely even when not looking through the viewfinder and know which part of the scene you want it to focus on. Hmmm...can't think of the acronym that'd fit.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (May 25, 2013)

*“D— —– —- AF”*

I don't think that's the name of the new technology, I think it refers to what we've had in the past. Before I got my 5D3 I was always saying: Damn autofocus!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 25, 2013)

The surprise is that the 70D will focus better than the 1DX and that only Rebels and xxD will get top AF from now as the new Canon responds to constant cries from customers that the lower tier bodies always have worse AF. ;D


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 25, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> The surprise is that the 70D will focus better than the 1DX and that only Rebels and xxD will get top AF from now as Canon respond to constant cries that the lower tier bodies always have worse AF. ;D



Somehow I don't think that it will have more capabilities and 'focus better' than the 5d3/1DX. From what I've seen Canon has a history of introducing some new bits of technology in various forms in the lower end models, and once they see if it's useful or the kinks get worked out, they put it as a flagship feature in the top end cameras, but doing it better.

Not having used the 7D, I've heard it's AF control interface is similar to the 1DX and 5d3. I'd guess Canon was testing out that way of AF control, and found that it worked well and just improved/tweaked it a bit and used it for the 5d3/1DX AF control.


----------



## skfla (May 25, 2013)

drmikeinpdx said:


> *“D— —– —- AF”*
> 
> I don't think that's the name of the new technology, I think it refers to what we've had in the past. Before I got my 5D3 I was always saying: Damn autofocus!



_"Damn autofocus..."_ was my 1st thought also. 

Someone else said it's 6 times faster than the EOS M. Nothing personal about that input but hummm, isn't 6 times zero (or almost zero) still zero?

But on a serious note, I've been thinking they would make at least 1 major/substantial change in the 70D & maybe this would fit the bill. If they can give a much faster/more sensitive autofocus to the 70D & EOS M, they'll still have plenty of room for an upgraded crop sensor like 7D2 (ie: 10-12 fps, mag body, full weather sealing, dual digic 6, the new af system, etc.).


----------



## zim (May 25, 2013)

It will only be for video, let the flame fest begin when it's released :-\


----------



## carlosmeldano (May 25, 2013)

I remembered I read this new AF somewhere and yes, here: http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/the-future-of-eos-m-cr1/.

_A new autofocus system will come with the new cameras and promises to be “class leading”._

And this was for the next EOS-M, so I'm sure it'll be a new type of Hybrid AF.

We'll see.


----------



## dstppy (May 25, 2013)

zim said:


> It will only be for video, let the flame fest begin when it's released :-\



Yeah, if they said 7DII, I'd have hope for it being some major . . . but 70D, it'll have to be video.


----------



## sevvo (May 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> sevvo said:
> 
> 
> > D-U-A-L AF... some sort of stereo solution for depth detection?
> ...



I haven't an informed guess, frankly.

On some unrelated level, I was reading about the camera-designs of the Kinect II and the original the other day, and was surprised that the dual cameras of the first-gen are to be replaced by a single camera in the new version. By comparison, SONY's next EyeToy is rumored to move to a twin camera design. Outside of the videogame industry, TrackingPoint uses a proprietary stereoscopic approach for their new optics system.

I think this is a rambling way of saying that I'm seeing a wider application of dual-optic design in different consumer products, and cameras are overdue for similar methods.

I don't know how a stereo design can be applied to a single lens DSLR--IF that is the Big Reveal--but the general concept of "twin-something" is intriguing to me.


----------



## rs (May 25, 2013)

sevvo said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > sevvo said:
> ...


Phase detect already does that through a single lens - aligning the image projected through the left and the right half of the lens.

I'm guessing this is simply Canon making an incremental change to the live view/video sensor based contrast/phase hybrid AF system already found in the EOS M/Rebel lineup, aiming to finally get it working fast. Hopefully it is more than that though - some sort of new AF chip which includes contrast detect for stills, to allow for better subject tracking, including out to the edge of the frame?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 25, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> D-U-A-L AF, phase and contrast at the same time?



This is what Canon does with the new sensors with phase af pixels, but maybe in the future they'll add the ability to do phase and contrast at the same time while currently the phase af is just a helper to tell the general direction for contrast af.

This might be interesting if they'd not use live view but a semi-transparent mirror, maybe they've got a *semi-transparent non-fixed* mirror unlike the old system on my eos RT that took a lot of light away, but it had a lighting fast shutter release.

But I don't trust this to be good news until I've seen it really working, for my money I'd just like a 5d3- or d600-style old school af system at a reasonable price thank you very much.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 26, 2013)

Can't get the sensor better so they just improved the AF. Sounds good... I want the digital eye control however implemented on a 19 points AF. Now that's fun.


----------



## Zv (May 26, 2013)

Dark AF?? Dunno so I'll just throw in my guess! Maybe improvements in the ability to attain AF in really dark conditions. Like the 6D but better?


----------



## tiger82 (May 26, 2013)

skfla said:


> drmikeinpdx said:
> 
> 
> > *“D— —– —- AF”*
> ...


----------



## tropicphotonic (May 26, 2013)

So does this mean that we are not going to see a 70D till July or later ?


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 26, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> JohnnyOntheSpot said:
> 
> 
> > Eye-control. That would be sick.
> ...



EOS 5 et al. I would be great to have eye-control back in action. I miss that from my EOS 5.


----------



## justawriter (May 26, 2013)

Just got the info from my sooper-sekrit stooges inside Canon World HQ. The new technology of the new AF will be ...

wait for it

wait for it

*A TAPE MEASURE*

The tape measure will be duct taped to the exterior of the 7D MkII and will use a proprietary rubberband focus transfer assembly rotate the focus ring in sync with the tape measure. Pricing of the rubberbands focus transfer assemblies will be $25 for consumer lenses and $300-$1000 for L lenses.


----------



## Stuart (May 26, 2013)

Canon need an AF tech that works well with the mirror up. This will enable better video, liveview and mirrorless designs including facilitating an EVF screen.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 26, 2013)

Deep Space Light
Dark Matter Illumination
Dark Night Luminosity

Whatever name they use, it is just more convergence between traditional AF points and on-sensor points. The benefits will be most noticeable during low light, as the camera will be able to amplify the signal from the sensor to achieve accurate autofocus, but you won't need to be in live view mode. 

Canon's decison to go with pellicle mirrors going forward, is going to allow for a lot of cool things like this. But, then, if you think a small thing like that is cool, wait until you see the 7Dii's hybrid viewfinder.


----------



## RGF (May 26, 2013)

If it is truly new, expect them to take a few years to field test it and work out the bugs. 

I am concerned this will be like eye control, which sort of worked, but never was 100%


----------



## Albi86 (May 26, 2013)

It has happened in the past that things were marketed as brand-new but actually turned out to be minor tweaks.

We'll see...


----------



## skfla (May 26, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> It has happened in the past that things were marketed as brand-new but actually turned out to be minor tweaks.
> 
> We'll see...



Albi86, that sounds terribly cynical. Canon would never over hype market/mislead its loyal customers! Never!! Perhaps you are one of the nay sayers that believe the T5i was not a long awaited, major leap forward in the Rebel line(I mean the mode dial goes ALL the way around now!!!)?


----------



## lholmes549 (May 26, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> lholmes549 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is a classic Canon announcement and it isn't really "new", just so it will be eye control. I doubt it though.
> ...



That's what I'm holding out for! Based on the past the 70D would be the right level to introduce this feature, if not the 7DII...


----------



## lopicma (May 26, 2013)

Does not Canon submit AF patents like they do for the lenses? 

If this is even close (like half way) to what the 5DMk3 and the 1DX focus system... just close... it should be a winner. If I pray and cross my fingers, they might put it in the 7DMk2 as well. I'm really lusting after a better focusing system than the 60D and the Rebel XS.


----------



## Sella174 (May 26, 2013)

lholmes549 said:


> Based on the past the 70D would be the right level to introduce this feature ...



Eye-control for nine AF points? Let's not be silly.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (May 26, 2013)

Am I the only who's hoping for an ultra sensitive center point similar to the 6D *AND* all cross type outer points?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 27, 2013)

its gonna follow on from the "NEW" sensor tech they trotted out withthe 650D
so its gonna be a whole "NEW" 9 pt AF :

Amazing!
;D

however if it was 9 points with a broader spread and all double X type with 4 pts on each of the rule of thirds intersects I would find this AF drool worthy


----------



## Harry Muff (May 27, 2013)

I suppose we should be thinking that this is simply "new" and not "better". I mean, wouldn't it be in the 5D3 and 1DX if it was the latest amazing break-thru?


Also, Canon wouldn't risk upsetting the xxD fan-base with something too revolutionary.




I won't be dusting off my party hat just yet.


----------



## risc32 (May 27, 2013)

the latest and greatest is in the latest cameras, regardless of their market segment, and, what wickidwombat said.


----------



## Local Hero (May 27, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> The camera can read your mind remotely even when not looking through the viewfinder and know which part of the scene you want it to focus on. Hmmm...can't think of the acronym that'd fit.



Sounds a bit like the Canon flash system.


----------



## CanNotYet (May 27, 2013)

My guesses:

[list type=decimal]
[*]A better AF system for mirrorless, something like Nikon 1? (could be used with mirror up too)
[*]A 1DX/5D3 AF version for APS-C, will turn up in 7D2 (a good way to keep interest up, even if it is late 2013 or 2014)
[*]A new AF standard for Rebels with 11-25 AF points (will show up first in 70D, and then dumbed down in 750D/SL2)
[/list]


----------



## Sella174 (May 27, 2013)

CanNotYet said:


> A new AF standard for Rebels with 11-25 AF points (will show up first in 70D, and then dumbed down in 750D/SL2)



Nope ... because that will cut into the user-base of the 7D ... Canon has decidedly placed each camera into a separate category and anything above 11 AF-points on APS-C will make it sufficient for "7D-applications" ... and we don't want birders using 800D's, now do we?


----------



## CanNotYet (May 27, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> CanNotYet said:
> 
> 
> > A new AF standard for Rebels with 11-25 AF points (will show up first in 70D, and then dumbed down in 750D/SL2)
> ...



Well, if only 5-9 of the 15 (lets say 15) are cross type, that would still keep it out of 7D area.
750D/SL2 then starts out with 5/1 cross type?

And when 7D2 turns up with 41 all cross type AF sensors, the slow migration towards 15 all cross type AF points can commence in the Rebel line...


----------



## carlosmeldano (May 27, 2013)

carlosmeldano said:


> I remembered I read this new AF somewhere and yes, here: http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/the-future-of-eos-m-cr1/.
> 
> _A new autofocus system will come with the new cameras and promises to be “class leading”._
> 
> And this was for the next EOS-M, so I'm sure it'll be a new type of Hybrid AF.



Guys, this rumor above stated the new autofocus system to be "class leading" but this rumors is related to the next EOS-M that is mirrorless.

This must be an enhanced and hopefully working Hybrid AF.

So my bet: many AF points on the sensor (like SL1) with a dedicated focusing hardware or much better implemented software for it. A usable (or even "class leading") solution for live view autofocus.


----------



## Sella174 (May 27, 2013)

CanNotYet said:


> 750D/SL2 then starts out with 5/1 cross type?



The 700D already has 9 cross-type AF-points ...


----------



## Leejo (May 27, 2013)

simple - it 's "Done with using AF"
All new Cameras are going to be manual fixed length rangefinders only, with a minimum of f8.
Saves Canon developing new lenses, firmware upgrades, comparisons with Nikon etc. etc.


----------



## ThomasN (May 27, 2013)

Could it be AF operating in the dark (or almost dark). 
That would improve focusing in dark environments using flash ??

Or could it be Eye Control with Subject Tracking by using both Phase and Contrast AF. 
A good acronym could then be: ECSTPCAF 8) ;D


----------



## hamada (May 28, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> lholmes549 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is a classic Canon announcement and it isn't really "new", just so it will be eye control. I doubt it though.
> ...



i would like that...


----------



## Diko (May 28, 2013)

I am more interested in ISO and DR, than in "new AF".


----------



## Don Haines (May 28, 2013)

Diko said:


> I am more interested in ISO and DR, than in "new AF".



And I am far more interested in "new AF" than ISO and DR.... but I most certainly would not complain about advances there.

I think a lot of us are so interested in what the 70D will offer as it provides clues to what the 7D2 might offer.


----------



## n_a_c (May 28, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> CanNotYet said:
> 
> 
> > A new AF standard for Rebels with 11-25 AF points (will show up first in 70D, and then dumbed down in 750D/SL2)
> ...



I disagree. The D5200 has 39 focus points, and the 7100 has 51 focus points. Canon must compete in focus ability at the $750 and $1200 price points. So I expect the 70D will have 19 or more focus points - and be similar in ability to the current 7D. But I also expect that the 7D mark II focus ability will be far superior to the current model, possibly with 61 focus points like the 5D mark III.


----------



## Sella174 (May 29, 2013)

n_a_c said:


> The D5200 ... the 7100 ... Canon must compete in focus ability at the $750 and $1200 price points. So I expect the 70D will have 19 or more focus points - *and be similar in ability to the current 7D*. But I also expect that the 7D mark II focus ability will be far superior to the current model, possibly with 61 focus points like the 5D mark III.



Nope, because that will make the 70D a possible "upgrade" for 7D users. Canon does not want this, as they would prefer the current 7D owners to upgrade to the 7DII, priced just a tad above the 6D. In this way they maximize profits. Remember that Canon sells DSLR cameras based on (a) their (mostly) excellent lenses and (b) saturation marketing; not on the ability of the camera itself.


----------



## silvestography (May 29, 2013)

If it is going to be a variation of eye control focus, I see it as a possibility that they might make such technology even better integrated than it was with the EOS-3, such as working really well with contact lens and glasses users (such as myself).


----------



## thebowtie (May 29, 2013)

hamada said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > lholmes549 said:
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> n_a_c said:
> 
> 
> > The D5200 ... the 7100 ... Canon must compete in focus ability at the $750 and $1200 price points. So I expect the 70D will have 19 or more focus points - *and be similar in ability to the current 7D*. But I also expect that the 7D mark II focus ability will be far superior to the current model, possibly with 61 focus points like the 5D mark III.
> ...


Being as the 60D far outsells the 7D, one would expect that the 70D will far outsell the 7D2, let alone the 7D2. They are aimed at different users and the big concern at Canon is more likely keeping sales away from Nikon or Sony. If the 70D is superior to a 7D, how many 7D users will "upgrade" to a 70D and how many will wait for the 7D2. I can't see Canon crippling the future for a brief bump as new technologies roll out.

As much as we wish to believe that it's the high end cameras that drive innovation and performance, it's the sales of low end cameras that keeps Canon profitable and how many times have we seen new tech introduced in lower models.... like Digic6 in a p/s..... They certainly didn't wait for it to be in a 1Dx......


----------



## n_a_c (May 29, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Sella174 said:
> 
> 
> > n_a_c said:
> ...



I agree. Canon needs to win sales against Sony & Nikon. With regards to focus ability at least - they clearly have the technology to BOTH make the 70D have similar ability to the current 7D, AND make the 7D mark II much better than the current model. I'm sure they will. If they left the 70D with say only 11 focus points, then there is a huge gap in their offerings – with T5i and 70D crowded on the bottom, and the improved 7D mark II way above them. Sales of the 70D would be lost to either the cheaper and practically equivalent T5i (or T6i, etc) and the Nikon D7100. There would be little to differentiate between the T5i and the 70D. It also makes sense from how the current models are currently priced – the current 7D is priced at $1300 – just about where the 70D will be, and the 60D is priced at less than the T5i. Note that I don't think the 70D buffer will be as good as the 7D, since Nikon is not competing on buffer and ability to shoot RAW. But I do think the number of focus points and general focus ability will be.

Anyway, only time will tell.


----------



## Sella174 (May 30, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> ... and how many times have we seen new tech introduced in lower models ...



Exactly why, in my opinion, the 100D is an outdated joke.




n_a_c said:


> ... they clearly have the technology to BOTH make the 70D have similar ability to the current 7D, AND make the 7D mark II much better than the current model. ... It also makes sense from how the current models are currently priced – the current 7D is priced at $1300 – just about where the 70D will be ...



Let's say the 70D has the same good AF system of the 7D, but improved sensor (MP, DR, etc.) and - as you said - priced the same as the current 7D. How many (recreational/non-pro) 7D users will consider the 70D a viable upgrade, instead of the (much) higher priced 7DII? Canon doesn't want that to happen ... we must always upgrade, not downgrade.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 30, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> Let's say the 70D has the same good AF system of the 7D



I wouldn't call the 7d af good for every application - it's even somewhat less precise than the 60d, though of course the 7d af point spread, number and fw customization help immensely for tracking.

Any af system in a 2013 camera should be at *least* up to 6d precision, or better 5d3 level to be able to use the enhanced precision of the latest canon lenses (see lensrentals reviews on that).


----------



## Sella174 (May 30, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Any af system in a 2013 camera should be at *least* up to 6d precision, or better 5d3 level to be able to use the enhanced precision of the latest canon lenses (see lensrentals reviews on that).



Precisely, and anything less is, in my opinion, an insult.


----------



## sanj (May 30, 2013)

If the 7d2 focusing is not at par with 5d3 I will switch brands. 

I do not want to switch.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 1, 2013)

sanj said:


> If the 7d2 focusing is not at par with 5d3 I will switch brands.
> 
> I do not want to switch.



You'll never find AF as good as 5D3 in other brands except those at almost the same price level or higher. D600? Nope. A99? Yup, might be a tad better. D800? Nope. Wishful thinking 7D2, might be but don't expect too much. It's Canon after all.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 1, 2013)

wow... hard to see how it could be better...


----------



## Shield (Aug 26, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > If the 7d2 focusing is not at par with 5d3 I will switch brands.
> ...



I owned the a99 when it was first released - there's no way the AF is anywhere near the 5d3 with all those AF points crammed in the middle, let alone the AF tracking. They're not even in the same league; Canon's AI servo vs. Sony's "focus on the background" AF. Just no comparison.


----------



## dlleno (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm grabbing popcorn and the latest "10 commandments of CR..."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, obviously the 5DIII has better AF than the D800 because the 5DIII sells much better than the D800. 

Would you like artificial butter flavoring with that popcorn?


----------



## dlleno (Aug 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, obviously the 5DIII has better AF than the D800 because the 5DIII sells much better than the D800.
> 
> Would you like artificial butter flavoring with that popcorn?



yes, but the D800 must have the better AF because it was "based on" the D4, and we all know that anything "based on" the D4 must be accepted a priori as superior to everything. 

 What we need is the Dxo score for AF systems. that would be the artificial flavor


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 26, 2013)

dlleno said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Well, obviously the 5DIII has better AF than the D800 because the 5DIII sells much better than the D800.
> ...





> yes, but the D800 must have the better AF because it was *"based on" the D4*, and we all know that anything "based on" the D4 must be accepted a priori as superior to everything.


Except the 5D Mark III AF was "based on" the 1Dx... ;D


----------



## dlleno (Aug 26, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Except the 5D Mark III AF was "based on" the 1Dx... ;D



of course; everyone knows that, and I was trying to avoid the corresponding illogical comparison of The 1DX and the D4 in this context: To point out that the 5D3 AF is based on the 1DX contriubtes the same as saying the D800 AF is based on the D4: Nothing.


----------



## coreyhkh (Aug 27, 2013)

I think going foreword all the AF will have the same standard I cant see them getting worse,
even the 7D has pretty amazing AF.


----------



## Kelt0901 (Aug 27, 2013)

*FYI*

Having been employed for 20 years by a major conservative high tech Japanese company, one needs to understand the concept of KAIZEN in Japanese culture.

*“*Kaizen is a system of continuous improvement in quality, technology, processes, company culture, productivity, safety and leadership.
Kaizen was created in Japan following World War II. The word Kaizen means "continuous improvement". It comes from the Japanese words 改 ("kai") which means "change" or "to correct" and 善 ("zen") which means "good".

Kaizen is a system that involves every employee - from upper management to the cleaning crew. Everyone is encouraged to come up with small improvement suggestions on a regular basis. This is not a once a month or once a year activity. It is continuous. Japanese companies, such as Toyota and *Canon*, a total of 60 to 70 suggestions per employee per year are written down, shared and implemented.

In most cases these are not ideas for major changes. Kaizen is based on making little changes on a regular basis: always improving productivity, safety and effectiveness while reducing waste.

Western philosophy may be summarized as, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." The Kaizen philosophy is to "do it better, make it better, improve it even if it isn't broken, because if we don't, we can't compete with those who do." *”* *By Steve Stephenson*

The problem with KAIZEN is, when your competitors make a quantum leap in technology and/ or quality control, there is a catch up period and at times it never happens.

Sounds to me like the CANON culture.


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 27, 2013)

Pass the salt and fire extinguisher too.



neuroanatomist said:


> Well, obviously the 5DIII has better AF than the D800 because the 5DIII sells much better than the D800.
> 
> Would you like artificial butter flavoring with that popcorn?


----------



## tnargs (Aug 27, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> d800 nope?
> 
> D800 AF is based on D4
> please explain what is better in 5dmk3 and how you can make a statement like this



This is the first time I have seen a serious claim that the D800 AF is equal or better than the 5D MkIII AF.

Roger Cicala of lensrentals tested and found that the Canon's phase detection AF is as accurate and consistent as its contrast detection AF, i.e. the standard deviation of MTF values of a series of static shots is the same for both AF systems. This is a remarkable achievement. The D800, 'nope'. It is just not as reliable on phase detection.

And that is with static subjects.

He also says there is a left side AF sensor issue with the D800 that is unresolved, and recommends the camera only be used for centre point AF. I hope THAT isn't 'based on the D4'!


----------



## Viggo (Aug 27, 2013)

tnargs said:


> ankorwatt said:
> 
> 
> > d800 nope?
> ...



+1 fwiw I haves used the D4 and I can't say anything bad about that AF system, it didn't miss one single shot. This was before I got the 1dx, but I wouldn't say one is better than the other. I didn't test the D4 like I have used the 1dx, but it simply worked perfect. And the d800 is not even on the same planet.


----------



## tnargs (Aug 27, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> tnargs said:
> 
> 
> > ankorwatt said:
> ...



Why don't you direct that very silly and irrelevant comment to Roger Cicala -- it is he who you are taking issue with (although I seriously cannot see the issue in my post that you are taking issue with. You simply haven't said anything except "I wanna have the last word, boo hoo"). ;D

(space provided here for the very silly last word about how he agrees with Roger Cicala but disagrees with me when I quote Roger! 
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ )


----------

